# Reparar cargador de bateria



## argento2012 (Sep 3, 2013)

Hola gente, quiero reparar un trafo de un cargador de 12V para bateria de moto, el mismo tenia una salida de 12v 5-10amp queria hacerlo fijo de 10amp pero el bobinado esta cortado. 

La salida del cargador es de 13.4V lo se porque eso media antes de que lo preste y lo quemen.

Salu2


----------



## analogico (Sep 3, 2013)

argento2012 dijo:
			
		

> * la salida del cargador* es de 13.4V lo se porque eso media


ese es el voltaje de salida en flotacion



el voltaje del trafo es mas de 13.4
puede ser de 15 o mas
despende del diseño del circuito regulador


----------



## argento2012 (Sep 4, 2013)

bueno, creo en principio que plantie mal el tema, el asunto es asi, siempre tuve un cargador que me dejo mi viejo, andaba joya hasta que un dia se lo preste a mi tio y se le rompio, dijo que me lo iba a arreglar y cuando me lo devolvio no andaba. Me lo devolvio asi
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/571/7qkb.jpg
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/12/k57s.jpg
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/32/wx3e.jpg
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/853/b0z6.jpg
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/35/vbbp.jpg
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/854/0kk4.jpg
http://www.datasheetarchive.com/indexer.php?file=DSA00382029.pdf&dir=Datasheet-022&keywords=byp+76%2F35&database=user-highscore#
por lo poco que entiendo es: 220 entra al trafo cuando se cierra la tecla, del otro lado (DC) el negativo sale al led con la resistencia de ahi al byp 76/35 (que para ser sincero no tengo la mas palida idea de lo que es) y de ahi a la pinza del negativo, mientras que en el positivo del DC sale al amperimetro de ahi a la pinza de positivo. Se que el equipo se ve viejo, pero es algo que me dejo mi viejo y queria ver de repararlo sin que me salga un ojo de la cara, en el tester todo tira continuidad excepto el bobinado del DC, Salu2


----------



## analogico (Sep 4, 2013)

argento2012 dijo:


> bueno, creo en principio que plantie mal el tema, el asunto es asi, siempre tuve un cargador que me dejo mi viejo, andaba joya hasta que un dia se lo preste a mi tio y se le rompio, dijo que me lo iba a arreglar y cuando me lo devolvio no andaba. Me lo devolvio asi
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/571/7qkb.jpg
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/12/k57s.jpg
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/32/wx3e.jpg
> ...


 *debiste poner esto en el primer post
*
 un cargador antiguo sin circuito de control
entonces olvida todo lo que postie antes

seguro que no faltan piezas
creo que falta una resistencia grande
bueno creo que necesitas un *tester *y hacer las  mediciones para reconectar todo  y  revisar el amperimetro por si necesita un shunt

al trafo entran 220  salen un poco mas de 12 *ac* luego pasa por el diodo   y luego lo demas


----------



## argento2012 (Sep 4, 2013)

Hola analogico. Si falta algo realmente te miento porque mi tio me lo dio abierto asi el muy hijo de...apenes llego a casa saco mas fotos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 4, 2013)

Primero interconectá esos cables blancos de 220 

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/571/7qkb.jpg/

Luego raspá con un cutter el barniz de las puntas de esos alambres y conectá ahí una lámpara de 12 V.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/32/wx3e.jpg/

Acto seguido enchufá el mamotreto y al encender la llavecita debería encender la lámpara.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/853/b0z6.jpg/

Saludos !


.


----------



## argento2012 (Sep 5, 2013)

Ante todo gracias a ambos por haberme hecho llegar hasta esta instancia, se que muchas veces es dificil hacer que alguien que no esta en el tema entienda de ciertas cosas.
Antes que nada sigo buscando una palabra para definir "ignorante y bolu**" a la vez, hoy llegue a casa y volvi a medir continuidad en todo, todo dio el mismo resultado, despues me acorde de "limar el cobre" claro este estaba partido y tenia el barniz en perfecto estado, que pelo... y ahora si dio continuidad, mi pregunta es si realmente estaba bien armado, ya que lo armo mi tio, el mismo que me lo quemo y me lo entrego achuradisimo...
por eso arme dos diagramas de como me parece que va, mas tarde subo el diagrama de como me lo entrego a mi. salu2 y nuevamente mil gracias

el primer diodo es el led de encendido el segundo y mas "grande" es el BYP 76/35 que por lo que encontre es un "diodo de alta temperatura.
DESCONOZCO por completo si hace las veces de un shunt.
Nuevamente espero sus recomendaciones, gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 5, 2013)

Por ahora poné solo transformador díodo y amperímetro en serie , quitá el led y la resistencia que lleva en serie.

Que el díodo no quede tocando chasis ni nada.

Foto !


----------



## Hosarius (Sep 5, 2013)

Hola argento! Por ahí comentabas que medias el trafo y te daba continuidad, está bien. Pero antes, probaste lo que te dijo Dosmetros? De conectar un foquito de 12V?
Si lográs encender el foco quiere decir que el transformador anda. Te digo esto porque te puede dar continuidad y capaz que está quemado el bobinado interno.
Luego de ese paso vendrá conectar el diodo y amperimetro. Pero por ahora asegurate que el trafo ande.


----------



## analogico (Sep 5, 2013)

argento2012 dijo:


> por eso arme dos diagramas de como me parece que va, mas tarde subo el diagrama de como me lo entrego a mi. salu2 y nuevamente mil gracias
> http://img801.imageshack.us/img801/4781/7an9.jpg
> el primer diodo es el led de encendido el segundo y mas "grande" es el BYP 76/35 que por lo que encontre es un "diodo de alta temperatura.
> DESCONOZCO por completo si hace las veces de un shunt.
> Nuevamente espero sus recomendaciones, gracias



tu cargador se llama "*cargador de media onda"*
todos tus diagramas estan malos



el diodo *byp *es un diodo de potencia y deberia tener un disipador de aluminio mas grande
debes medirlo con un tester  que mida *diodos*
y solo mide continuidad en un sentido, si mide continuidad en 2 sentidos
esta malo, creo que ese deberia medir cerca 1000, en el datasheet  que publicaste mas arriba

el tranfo si lo haces funcionar a la salida debe tener  cerca de 15V ac


el led y la resistencia chiquitita si las conectas a 12 V deberia encender



el amperimetro si con el tester mides continuidad y se mueve la aguja  necesita  un shunt
que es un alambre  y necesitas regularlo para que mida bien

este diagrama es parecido a tu cargador  solo le falta el led


----------



## argento2012 (Sep 7, 2013)

bueno, resulto que lo que no anda es el amperimetro, le conecte una tira de led que tenia por ahi y anda bien, para mi gusto enciende con muy poca incandesencia por lo que no termino de entender cuanto realmente esta tirando de voltaje, si conecto el tester a las puntas peladas del circuito no me tira ningun voltaje, lo cual me resulta rarisimo, ahora si le conecto la tira de led y el tester en paralelo tira unos 3.15v aprox, por lo que supongo que en realidad la fuente tira unos 15.15, eso si, lo conecte todo sin el BYP


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 7, 2013)

Si no ponés el díodo , no rectifica , tenés solo alterna , la alterna no carga baterías , el amperímetro solo vibra con alterna . . . para que preguntan si después hecen cualquier cosa


----------



## argento2012 (Sep 9, 2013)

bueno, ya arme todo, pero lo raro es que de salida con el diodo byp me da 5.35, alguna idea?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 9, 2013)

Si conectás una lámpara de 12 V en vez de la batería . . . ¿ Cómo brilla ?


----------



## zopilote (Sep 9, 2013)

argento2012 dijo:


> bueno, ya arme todo, pero lo raro es que de salida con el diodo byp me da 5.35, alguna idea?


 Eso esa medida se debe a que no tienes un condensador para volverla una señal continua, la cual no nesecitaria por que la bateria seria ese condensador.
 Pero resulta que ese valor es muy poco, prueba colocando un condensador de 220uF 2V temporalmente, para medir el voltaje.


----------



## analogico (Sep 9, 2013)

*
recuerden es un rectificador de media onda que los tester chinos no pueden medir bien*

solo mide  la salida del trafo debe dar cerca 15Vac
si mide cerca de 20 falta una resistencia

si mide menos de 12 el trafo esta malo

si mide cerca de 15 pruebalo con una lampara de auto que debe encender a todo su brillo

el diodo ese debe perder 1V el tester  a la salida deberia medir 7Vdc
y en el otro sentido deberia medir 0Vdc


el diodo en funcion de diodo deberia  medir en un sentido cerca de 1000 y en el otro OL o infinito
segun la foto el disipador del diodo es demasiado pequeño
por lo que puede haber tenido un problema de temperatura


bueno eso es todo lo que puedo aportar espero que entiendas y pruebes
y lo repares


----------



## argento2012 (Sep 10, 2013)

hola gente, el condensador veo si lo consigo esta tarde, mientras el BYP tira 666 0.o ideas?


----------



## argento2012 (Sep 10, 2013)

consegui 220 perp solo de 16v no entran de 2v me dijeron en 3 casas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 10, 2013)

Ese está medio justo pero sirve para hacer la medición  , lo de 2V fué un error de tipeo . . .


----------



## argento2012 (Sep 13, 2013)

sigo midiendo 5.35, definitivamente el bobinado?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 13, 2013)

Probaste el bobinado solo con una lámpara de 12 V ?


----------



## analogico (Sep 13, 2013)

argento2012 dijo:


> sigo midiendo 5.35, definitivamente el bobinado?



y el trafo solo cuanto mide?






despues de tantos mensajes
creo que necesitas buscar a alguien que lo pruebe y lo arme por ti


----------



## argento2012 (Sep 18, 2013)

sinceramente no es mala idea analogico jajaja, hoy me siento entre bolu** y bolu** y medio. Compre un travo de 12+12 de 5 amp porque me canse de no conseguir otro. la bombita de 12v la consegui y prende, pero por esas casualidades de la vida se me dio por medir con acv 20v 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



y dio 12v y en 20dcv nada, le pongo el diodo byp que da 666 no 1000 (y ni idea del porque) y en dcv ahora tira 5.35...


----------



## analogico (Sep 18, 2013)

argento2012 dijo:


> sinceramente no es mala idea analogico jajaja, hoy me siento entre bolu** y bolu** y medio. Compre un travo de 12+12 de 5 amp porque me canse de no conseguir otro. la bombita de 12v la consegui y prende, pero por esas casualidades de la vida se me dio por medir con acv 20v http://www.apismoremodoque.it/MadeChina/tester_DT-830B.jpg
> y dio 12v y en 20dcv nada, le pongo el diodo byp que da 666 no 1000 (y ni idea del porque) y en dcv ahora tira 5.35...



bueno si el diodo mide  *600 *en un sentido y  *OL *en en otro esta bien

si el trafo mide *12Vac *
y  con el diodo conectado* 5.35dc*  y  si mides en el otro sentido* 0 *
ese tester no es capas de medir bien  la media onda  por lo que promedia  y el resultado debe ser cerca de *(12-.6)/2*

el problema es que el trafo original debe ser de *14* o *15V* para que cargue la bateria


----------



## argento2012 (Sep 19, 2013)

El trafo es 12+12 osea puedo bajarlo a 15.5/16 no?


----------



## analogico (Sep 19, 2013)

argento2012 dijo:


> El trafo es 12+12 osea puedo bajarlo a 15.5/16 no?



*no*

 pero ahora lo puedes convertir en un rectificador de  onda completa
solo necesitas 2 diodos iguales 
y un disipador de calor mas grande

rectifcando deberia dar como 15V dc
y eso deberia ser suficiente para cargar una bateria, seria cosa de probar


----------



## argento2012 (Sep 19, 2013)

Disculpa la ignorancia, te puedo pedir mas detalles?


----------



## analogico (Sep 19, 2013)

argento2012 dijo:


> Disculpa la ignorancia, te puedo pedir mas detalles?



ya llevamos 2 paginas
seguro  que no conoces a nadie que te pueda ayudar 

repasando

las baterias cargan entre los 14 y 15Vdc

 tu cargador es un cargador sin control
es un simple *rectificador  *

en la wikipedia puedes encontrar la teoria
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rectificador

por cosas del la electronica al rectificar la onda completa sube le voltaje
por lo que tus 12Vdc   suben a  un poco mas de 15ac

bueno ya que tienes trafo nuevo puedes mejorar el circuito  agregando el control de carga

mira esto http://www.unicrom.com/cir_carg_bat_descnx_auto.asp


----------



## argento2012 (Sep 21, 2013)

Hola analogico sinceramente nadir que conozca sabe, creeme que pregunte mucho antes de escribir. En cuanto a lo de rectificar con diodos se como hacerlo a medias :s el tema es que no se como calcular que diodos usar, mejor dicho como calcularlos. Un amigo dijo que me iba a regalar un amperimetro que una vez compro y nunca uso. En cuanto me lo de subo fotos, en cuanto al plano que me pasaste esta muy buena la idea pero mi trafo tiene 5a de salida


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 21, 2013)

Consejo sano : Armá el cargador con ese transformador de 12+12 5 A , le ponés dos díodos de 10 A 200V.






En lugar de RL iria tu batería (positivo a la derecha) y para protección le vas a poner una lámpara dicroica o bipin de 12 V 50 Watts en serie con ella (con la batería)

Podés usar un díodo doble de los que usan las fuentes de PC en la rectificación de +5V (dejale el disipador pero que no toque nada ) , los dos extremos son las entradas y el medio (también la aleta) son la salida positiva.





Te aseguro que SI funciona y carga , lo he hecho mil veces , ya que entrega pulsos de 17 Vp y para cargar necesitás (como ya te dijeron) 15 V. La lámpara te brinda una cierta limitación de corriente para proteger al transformador e incluso contra cortocircuitos (se enciende la lámpara a pleno y nada se quema)

Una batería de moto de 12 A-h posiblemente necesite unas tres o cuatro horas de carga y luego debes DESCONECTARLA , ya que no es automático.

Saludos !


----------



## analogico (Sep 21, 2013)

argento2012 dijo:


> Hola analogico sinceramente nadir que conozca sabe, creeme que pregunte mucho antes de escribir. En cuanto a lo de rectificar con diodos se como hacerlo a medias :s el tema es que no se como calcular que diodos usar, mejor dicho como calcularlos. Un amigo dijo que me iba a regalar un amperimetro que una vez compro y nunca uso. En cuanto me lo de subo fotos, en cuanto al plano que me pasaste esta muy buena la idea pero mi trafo tiene 5a de salida


hola 
tu trafo es mejor que el del plano

con el tester que tienes y el amperimetro del cargador  es suficiente

para tu nuevo trafo solo  necesitas 2 diodos iguales
no es necesario calcular nada cualquier diodo de 10A o mas sirve
es solo ver el catalogo de tu proveedor electronico y elegir los diodos

o puedes usar el diodo de fuente de pc con su disipador de aluminio del mensaje de arriba
tambien puedees agregar 3 diodos  mas para bajar a 15V, existen varias maneras de armar un cargador 



 tu cargador no tiene control de carga 
pero para eso es el amperimetro
cuando la bateria esta descargada consume muchos A
y cuando esta cargada pocos A y se estabiliza y ya no sigue bajando y en ese momento la  desconectas
 parecido a este grafico 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




la lampara en serie es para limitar la corriente en caso de que la bateria este muy descargada
consumira demasiada corriente lo que produce  burbujeo y puede quemar el cargador


en mi caso tengo un cargador que da 14,5V 
y tiene un scwicht que cuando la corriente  es mas de  4A lo activo para conectar una resistencia en serie


----------



## argento2012 (Sep 21, 2013)

Me pasas el plano?


----------



## analogico (Sep 21, 2013)

argento2012 dijo:


> Me pasas el plano?



plano

para empezar
solo arma el rectificador con los 2 diodos





eso es lo principal

despues le puedes seguir agregando piezas
amperimetros, lamparas


----------



## argento2012 (Sep 26, 2013)

es raro que de 11.4/11.6?
por si preguntan tambien lo testie sin el diodo en el cable blanco (positivo) y solo aumento 0.1v


----------



## argento2012 (Sep 26, 2013)

asi funciona el voltimetro y el amperimetro en un trafo de celular




y asi en el trafo de 12+12




alguna idea por que no marca nada el amperimetro?
y lo otro que no entiendo es, si conecto el voltimetro en el sentido que se supone que va en el trafo de 12+12 no prende, pero en el otro si, ahora si lo conecto al reves funciona 0.o


----------



## analogico (Sep 26, 2013)

argento2012 dijo:


> http://imageshack.us/a/img19/659/2ebp.jpg
> http://imageshack.us/a/img690/3253/6ny8.jpg
> 
> es raro que de 11.4/11.6?
> por si preguntan tambien lo testie sin el diodo en el cable blanco (positivo) y solo aumento 0.1v



esta malo eso el negativo es el blanco y los diodos van en los azules en el mismo sentido y eso hace el positivo


----------



## argento2012 (Sep 26, 2013)

para el caso es lo mismo, sigue tirando por debajo de los 15v :S


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 26, 2013)

Dejate de dar vueltas con algo tan sencillo ! 

Armalo así , mi cargador es idéntico y funciona perfectamente ! 



Saludos !


----------



## argento2012 (Sep 26, 2013)

posta no es chiste lo que voy a decir. si le pongo un led en lugar de la dicroica es lo mismo? y no es complicarla pero porque me da 11.6v y no 15 como me dijiste?


----------



## analogico (Sep 26, 2013)

argento2012 dijo:


> para el caso es lo mismo, sigue tirando por debajo de los 15v :S


eso es por que el voltaje es pulsante  y el tester no es capaz de medir el maximo

si le colocas un condensador electrolitico de 25V y 200µF o  el que tengas que sea de 25 V deberias medir un poco mas de 16

con la bateria no es necesario el condensador


----------



## argento2012 (Sep 30, 2013)

Gente se supone que asi como esta tendria que servir para una bateria de auto? Salu2


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 30, 2013)

Sirve para auto , moto , motorhome , tractor , Caterpillar , John Deere , baterías de gel de alarmas , autitos de pedal , baterías de satelite NASA.

Y tenés que ponerle la lamparita , no el led.


----------



## argento2012 (Sep 30, 2013)

Oooook entonces salgo a comprar una porque al tutu se le murio la bateria jajajja que funcion cumple la bombita?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 30, 2013)

Evita todo tipo de problemas.

Si ponés en corto el cargador , solo se enciende la lámpara
Si se pone en corto la batería , solo se enciende la lámpara
Si invertís los cables del cargador , solo se enciende la lámpara
Limita la corriente de carga a 4 Amperes para proteger el transformador.

Saludos !


----------



## danonino2003 (Sep 30, 2013)

Geniooooo!!!!!!!!


----------



## opamp (Sep 30, 2013)

2M, QUE PACIENCIA CHE!!! , la lámpara sería de 24V/100W por lo de inversión de polaridad ,( estoy siguiendo el POST hace 3 SEMANAS!!! ) y es casi-seguro que ocurra la inversión de polaridad, se suman los voltajes ,... Saludos creo que tienes para 3 semanas más!!!.Aunque tendria mucho ohmiaje para 12V.


----------



## danonino2003 (Oct 1, 2013)

a entre que venia casando algo al vuelo me salto el vademecum de fondo y me dejo "pensando". ayer le puse una dicroica de 50w 12 v y (si bien cargo mas lento que sin la dicroica) cargo joya. lo que si hice fue conectarle el tester a las pinzas en bateria para saber en cuanto andaba
aca el antes




y aca el despues


----------



## analogico (Oct 1, 2013)

danonino2003 dijo:


> a entre que venia casando algo al vuelo me salto el vademecum de fondo y me dejo "pensando". ayer le puse una dicroica de 50w 12 v y (si bien cargo mas lento que sin la dicroica) cargo joya. lo que si hice fue conectarle el tester a las pinzas en bateria para saber en cuanto andaba
> aca el antes
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXapLlZD_Rg
> y aca el despues
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Of3Lfk6YdA


 
me queda una duda cuantos ususarios estan armando el cargador

si usan esos diodos cilindricos la conexion al cable debe ser mecanica
solo amarren los terminales al cable y despues sueldan

el led y la resistencia chica no va en serie es para saber cuando el cargador esta encendido va al + y - del cargador solo para saber cuando esta encendido


, la corriente no debe sobrepasar el 10% de la capacidad de la bateria,
por ejemplo
si la bateria es de 40Ah
el tester se conecta en serie modo amperimetro

la corriente no debe pasar los 4A, si pasa se limita con la resistencia en este caso la dicroica
si la corriente no sobrepasa los 4 A el uso de la dicroica la carga pero demorara mucho pero mucho mas

cuando la bateria se esta cargando los amperes van bajando
cuando noten que ya pasa y pasa el tiempo y no baja 
eso significa que la bateria ya esta cargada

durante la carga deben sacar las tapitas
y las dejan donde mismo 
para que la bateria respire, eso es muy importante
pero no se acerquen a mirar las burbajas son muy peligrosas

y haganlo todo en un lugar seguro y ventilado


----------



## danonino2003 (Oct 1, 2013)

hola analogico, a que te referis con forma mecanica? que sea por circuito?
a lo del led habia llegado a la misma conclusiom desoues de comprar la dicroica
lo del 10% lo sabia por eso es que buscaba un trafo de 10A pero no consegui (la bateria de mi coche es de 75a)
no  consegui forma de que el tester o el amperimetro midiesen el amperaje,  simplemente no marcaban nada (los puse en serie, aclaro) creo que es  porque ambos tienen un shunt para 10A
la bateria la necesitaba para  arrancar el coche y llevarlo al mecanico, por lo que lo deje a (creo yo)  5v cargando unas 5hs cuando medi el voltaje paso de 12.11 a  estabilizarse en 11.38 (si no me falla la memoria), saque , el coche  arranco y ahi termino mi prueba pero la verdad que como vos decis, al no  tener un amperimetro que me marque fue 100% a ojo
la dicroica se la  puse y prendia muy leve y el voltaje se estabilizo en 12.20V aprox por  lo que decisti para que cargue rapido pero me consta que como me explico  antes el compañero previene bocha de cosas.
la verdad que lo de las tapitas no lo sabia!!!! todos los dias se aprenden cosas nuevas
(nuevamente gracias por seguir aportando)


----------



## analogico (Oct 1, 2013)

hola


danonino2003 dijo:


> hola analogico, a que te referis con forma mecanica? que sea por circuito?


me refiero a algo asi 



danonino2003 dijo:


> a lo del led habia llegado a la misma conclusiom depues de comprar la dicroica
> lo del 10% lo sabia por eso es que buscaba un trafo de 10A pero no consegui (la bateria de mi coche es de 75a)



lo del 10% es la corriente maxima que nunca debes sobrepasar
 eso es solo una medida de seguridad para no secar la bateria
con menos amperes  carga solo que demora mas




danonino2003 dijo:


> no  consegui forma de que el tester o el amperimetro midiesen el amperaje,  simplemente no marcaban nada (los puse en serie, aclaro) creo que es  porque ambos tienen un shunt para 10A


algunos de esos amperimetros no tienen shunt
se les coloca por fuera
si no se mueve se quemo


el tester chino tiene una conexion 10A solo que hay que  usar otros cables
por que los que trae el tester no soportan mas de 2A






danonino2003 dijo:


> pero la verdad que como vos decis, al no  tener un amperimetro que me marque fue 100% a ojo
> la dicroica se la  puse y prendia muy leve y el voltaje se estabilizo en 12.20V aprox por  lo que decisti para que cargue rapido pero me consta que como me explico  antes el compañero previene bocha de cosas.
> la verdad que lo de las tapitas no lo sabia!!!! todos los dias se aprenden cosas nuevas
> (nuevamente gracias por seguir aportando)




previene pero, la uso solo  al principio, para limitar la corriente
ya que el voltaje en este cargador llega solo poco mas de  15Vdc


luego la quito y compruebo que  la corriente no pase del 10% la dejo cargando 
directo
vigilando el amperitetro, para determinar cuando ya este cargada
 pienso armar un circuito automatico algun dia
pero como no lo uso mucho no lo e hecho


----------



## danonino2003 (Oct 8, 2013)

Bueno gente, antes que nada mil gracias a todos los que participaron,   estoy en un punto en que no solo rearme el trafo original, sino que   gracias a uds pude entender el como funciona. Hoy escribo porque el amperimetro esta   roto, no se mueve ni por casualidad (osea si lo sacudo si) pero no se mueve ni con continua ni con alterna. Subo un par de fotos   porque la verdad no le encuentro la falla, nuevamente cualquier aporte   desde ya se lo agradezco
http://imageshack.us/f/703/zqqk.jpg/
ahi esta la galeria por si alguno reconoce el problema
intente abrir un tema nuevo en el sector de reparaciones pero me dijeron que siga aca. Salu2


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 8, 2013)

¿ La bobina tiene continuidad con los terminales ?  , de ser así , podés hacer otra bobina con mas espiras y/o pegarle un imancito a la medialuna de chapa que entra en ella de manera que los polos N-S queden a lo largo.

http://imageshack.us/f/20/i74t.jpg/

Saludos !


----------



## analogico (Oct 8, 2013)

danonino2003 dijo:


> Bueno gente, antes que nada mil gracias a todos los que participaron,   estoy en un punto en que no solo rearme el trafo original, sino que   gracias a uds pude entender el como funciona. Hoy escribo porque el amperimetro esta   roto, no se mueve ni por casualidad (osea si lo sacudo si) pero no se mueve ni con continua ni con alterna. Subo un par de fotos   porque la verdad no le encuentro la falla, nuevamente cualquier aporte   desde ya se lo agradezco
> http://imageshack.us/f/703/zqqk.jpg/
> ahi esta la galeria por si alguno reconoce el problema
> intente abrir un tema nuevo en el sector de reparaciones pero me dijeron que siga aca. Salu2








lo de agregar espiras altera la escala


no se alcanza a ver si tiene alguna regulacion o pieza que se doble


----------



## danonino2003 (Oct 10, 2013)

se supone que es imantada?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 10, 2013)

Hacete otra bobina con más espiras , hasta que con la lámpara dicroica te marque casi fondo de escala , y después lo calibramos


----------



## danonino2003 (Oct 10, 2013)

perdon la ignorancia no, pero 
1)este amp era para alterno no? 
2)el bobinado del mismo calibre?
3)tiene que estar imantada la pieza (vazcula)?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 10, 2013)

Me parece que es para continua.
Si , mas o menos el mismo calibre.
Si está imantada a lo largo , mejor.


----------



## analogico (Oct 10, 2013)

danonino2003 dijo:


> perdon la ignorancia no, pero
> 1)este amp era para alterno no?
> 2)el bobinado del mismo calibre?
> 3)tiene que estar imantada la pieza (vazcula)?


segun esta imagen






   corriente alterna  masa

siendo alterno  depende del trafo 
con el trafo doble no se puede

si   hay presupuesto un amperimetro nuevo es lo mejor


----------



## danonino2003 (Oct 11, 2013)

me pa que va a ser lo mas facil uno nuevo, pero siempre esta bueno aprender cosas nuevas 
nono, lo estoy haciendo con el trafo originial, consegui volver a armarlo XD


----------



## argento2012 (Oct 11, 2013)

No che ni una gota de magnetismo el pendulo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 11, 2013)

Pegale un pedacito de iman con neodimio de esos de disco rígido en la punta del péndulo y volvé a probarlo


----------



## argento2012 (Oct 11, 2013)

voy a ver si consigo algo. Uno de iman de heladera es lo mismo? Jajajajaja


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 11, 2013)

No , no tienen fuerza.


----------



## argento2012 (Oct 11, 2013)

Era ironicamente


----------

